# Suffolk Wool



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Sooooo, I was just sort of given three Suffolk ewes, and they haven't been sheared in 2 years.  They're HUGE with fleece, and the shearer is coming on the 14th, thank goodness. I know Suffolk isn't a desired fleece, but does anyone want it for anything? I will give it away if shipping is paid. There's probably a 6" staple length on these girls. I can also split up fleeces if someone doesn't want a whole one. Let me know if you're interested. :thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

any pictures ?? Poor babies !


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you have any dogs? Throwing each of the fleeces into a cloth sack, TIGHTLY TIED SHUT, running sacks thru the BIG washing machine on hot at the laundromat, could get it clean. I use Tide for washing wool this way. Then drying sacked fleeces in a dryer, would make the fleeces into a felted mass for stuffing a dog bed.

Using denim, tough corduroy, or some other heavy fabric as the cover, you can whip up a dog bed real easy, sew it shut on the wool stuffing. The end result is washable and dryable, a nice dog bed.

Just an idea, in case no one takes the fleeces off your hands. It is really nice of you to take the ewes, then get the sheep cleaned up for their comfort and good health.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'd like to try one! I think it's nice to try all kinds of different wool....I'll PM you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nothing wrong with Suffolk wool! I agree with Miz Mary, poor girls


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a couple Down breed ewes out there who didn't get shorn last year ... Oops!

I really like spinning Down fleece, it's so sproingy.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Suffolk is what I've been spinning since I started. It was cheap and forgiving. [although I just found a local guy with icelandics for 20 a fleece!:happy: ] I'm crocheting rugs out of my yarn since it is pretty scratchy. It's pretty heavy on the lanolin so beware your septic!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I do have pictures! They're not great, because it was pretty dark in the barn this morning. The girls have been well cared for, but it got really hot early in the summer last year and he didn't have time to shear. Then he was worried it'd be too stressful on them in the heat. 

Two of the fleeces have been spoken for, so I still have a third one left! It's going to be a lot of wool. There may be a good bit of VM in parts of it, and I'm sending it raw. 

Good idea on the dog bed stuffing, Goodhors. I'll keep that in mind if I have any leftover.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well shucks. I remembered to bring my camera cord to work with me, but not my actual camera. :teehee: I'll get pics later today when I get home.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooh, saved by my hubs! He took a picture on his smartphone and emailed it to me. 











Does anyone want to buy a few Suffolk ewes?


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

They look like they are wearing sheep COSTUMES, because the wool is so thick. Made me laugh, with only little heads and toes showing around the POOFY wool! More like the decoration sheep you see depicted in gift shops with HEAVY wool so you "know" they are sheep statues.

Look like some nice girls for you.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

awwwwwww wool balls with legs! Honestly, I've never seen that much wool on a sheep ! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

A few more pics!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Those girls are gonna be happy to get all that wool off! I started spinning on a two years growth Suffolk....it makes lovely rugs!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

They just look tooo cute like that although they must be a little too warm! I think they look like walking marshmellow girls! I bet they will be very happy to get that sheared in time for summer.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my! I've not ever seen that much wool on a Suffolk. Yup. Time to shear. 

Suffolk is a wonderful wool, as long as you don't expect it to be Merino. Good for spinning (strong, makes good socks) and even better for batts for inside dog beds, people beds, comforters, etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sufolk works where other fleeces are too delicate. Great for pillows. Have it made into a fat batt. You fold the batt into itself to form a rectangle, then place it into a case, sew shut. As a pillow, it will last for decades. Also makes good batt for comforters.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

The girls got sheared!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They must feel so much better!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I do believe the one in front of the first pic is Smiling!

Is the 3rd fleece still available? If so, I like goodhors's idea about making a dog beg. My BC is getting up in years and arthritis is setting in. I bet a nice wool bed would feel real good to her.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Aw. They look nekkid! But I'm sure they will be much happier in the summer heat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wish I could loose inches and pounds that fast.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

They do look happier!!


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh, they looked kinda adorable with all that wool. I love the mischevious look in one of the ewe's eye in that first picture. 

I always want to try doing something like batting with my wool...but them im like "precious...." then I'm like "$$$" so they wool is just sitting waiting for something to happen. :ashamed:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Is that relief I see in their faces? Those are some nice looking ewes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Belfreybat and ErikaMay welcome to The Fold! It is always nice to see new faces around here 

MDKatie I bet they feel so much lighter. I'd be surprised if they didn't begin leaping and frolicking like lambs.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I do believe the one in front of the first pic is Smiling!
> 
> Is the 3rd fleece still available? If so, I like goodhors's idea about making a dog beg. My BC is getting up in years and arthritis is setting in. I bet a nice wool bed would feel real good to her.


Yes, I'll send you a PM!



Marchwind said:


> MDKatie I bet they feel so much lighter. I'd be surprised if they didn't begin leaping and frolicking like lambs.


Well, they were pretty good at leaping before shearing! Well, one at least. She tried to jump over me AND the pallet pen wall. :stars: Crazy girl.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

They look very nice now, clean and with no visible skin issues from not being shorn last year. Good work, ewes look in good condition, not thin or over fat. 

Sorry to hear they were leaping about so. Whoever made up that saying about sheep being led meekly ANYPLACE was NOT a shepherd! When I hear that said at Church in the Gospel or Homily, it is all I can do not to break out laughing wildly!! Sheep KNOW when you will be working with them and get way over-reactive, and it is way worse if sheep are not friendly to you.

Sheep halters, those slip-on rope ones do help keep the sheep controlled. I get the calf type, they fit lambs or sheep too, but have a LOT longer rope tail to hold onto.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Goodhors, you can't tell it in the photos I guess, but two of the ewes were definitely overweight. They were chunks.  And yes, sheep do know when the tiniest detail changes. I used to have a ewe that was such a pain in the rear...she's know when something was up. Heaven forbid I linger near the feeder too long, she'd know to alert the rest of the bunch and they'd all steer clear of me!


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> Goodhors, you can't tell it in the photos I guess, but two of the ewes were definitely overweight. They were chunks.  And yes, sheep do know when the tiniest detail changes. I used to have a ewe that was such a pain in the rear...she's know when something was up. Heaven forbid I linger near the feeder too long, she'd know to alert the rest of the bunch and they'd all steer clear of me!


haha. I scared one of my sheep tonight because I *usually* don't milk at night, but I tried milking out one ewe because she didn't produce much this morning so i wanted to make sure she didn't have mastitis or anything (i think she was dehydrated....the pigs break in and drink the sheep water then the sheep aare like "ew! gross! I don't want to drink that!) Well the other sheeo *HATES* being milked but is accepting that its a morning thing...but she was freakin' out thinking I was going to go after her tonight! BIG wild eyes. but, now, her lamb sucker her dry. wasn't worth the time.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

:nana: I'm going to be getting one of those fleeces! It weighs 20#!!!!! If the weather cooperates I'll lay it out on my deck and take a pic....might need a bigger deck! :dance:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness they were so big! That was a lot of wool.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

canadiangirl said:


> Oh my goodness they were so big! That was a lot of wool.


You should have seen me trying to wrestle them into boxes for shipping! :hysterical: The boxes look like heck, but they are all taped up finally. Of course it's not easy when they're so full of lanolin and my arms and hands were sticky!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Wowee, 20# of fleece! You can probably make TWO BIG dog beds with that!! After squashing it all into the box, you probably have baby-soft skin up to the shoulders. Too bad you couldn't get a grip on anything! Ha Ha

I think I need whatever kind of camera you used to make the sheep look so svelte! We could all look a lot better "than real life" here, like they do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

goodhors, you almost convinced me to get some of Katie's fleece .... till I came to my senses and remembered no more fiber buying until I work through at least half of what I have. 

There is a jacob fleece stored in pillow cases that is a few years old that I know I will never spin. Just need to get to the Goodwill store and get an old sheet or blanket to sew up into a square and squish the jacob into for a dog bed.

The sooner I get through my stash, the sooner I can get some more!!! bwuuhahahaha


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

goodhors said:


> Wowee, 20# of fleece! You can probably make TWO BIG dog beds with that!! After squashing it all into the box, you probably have baby-soft skin up to the shoulders. Too bad you couldn't get a grip on anything! Ha Ha
> 
> I think I need whatever kind of camera you used to make the sheep look so svelte! We could all look a lot better "than real life" here, like they do.


Yeah, I had to apologize to the post office lady for smelling like sheep.  I like the smell, but I've found others (my husband included) don't care for it. Hehe. And yeah, too bad the camera doesn't have the same effect on me!



MullersLaneFarm said:


> goodhors, you almost convinced me to get some of Katie's fleece .... till I came to my senses and remembered no more fiber buying until I work through at least half of what I have.
> 
> There is a jacob fleece stored in pillow cases that is a few years old that I know I will never spin. Just need to get to the Goodwill store and get an old sheet or blanket to sew up into a square and squish the jacob into for a dog bed.
> 
> The sooner I get through my stash, the sooner I can get some more!!! bwuuhahahaha


Y'all have me convinced to make a dog bed too! Our dogs could use another one, and I really dont' want to pay the money for a nice one. I'm just going to use some cheapy fabric and then use my "trash" fleeces (from my Southdowns, too short to do anything with) to stuff it! The dogs will love it, I'm sure!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

When you gals are making dog beds, are you washing the fleece first? I'm thinking that the lanolin in unwashed fleece would soak through the fabric and make it greasy.....

I do have some mystery wool (from Freecycle) that I've washed, but found out it was too full of VM and too short to be any fun at all spinning. Looks like a dog bed is the way to go with this stuff....good idea!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'd say either way would be fine. And your fleece would be great for a dog bed, or mulch in the garden.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness this fleece is so nice! It is a very strong fiber and I read about the roving of it being easier due to the long length. Not a bit of what Katie sent me is going into a dog bed, sorry for my pups! I will be utilizing it for yarn, some special stuffed animals I am quilting for family little Grand Tots and I will use some for batting in my quilts...my how warm they will be! I was so excited to get mine and it smelled so good too! I had washed a pinch, did a bit of hand stretching of it...so so nice and a creamy white. Now the fleece is still soaking but that which does not rove well, I am expecting a little waste...will be used for the stuffed animal filling! It is wonderful and I can't thank you enough Katie! It rained today and I smiled, happily at the thoughts of the rain rinsing my wool more! Happy me.....and my husband plus my sons were very interested in the fleece. They had never seen one before only live sheep wearing them! My Grandpa had a large number of sheep when I was young and every year he sheared them all! Grandma didn't crochet, knit or quilt...they sold the fleece and lambs. She sewed only making clothes and mending. Besides this, she was a country wife excelling at all that entails...she just was not into crafting like me. I never saw a person can or freeze that much food since! 1/2 acre gardens...oh my! Which sheep did my fleece come from Katie? I want to document my first try with this....very cool so far! The fleece is very clean, just some straw in it....very little to wash out and I found a few kernels of dry corn feed in the box.... I will have mine clean soon and will post pics of how I did....hope I do ok? LOL The straw in it will be diligently picked out, I got a lot out before I soaked it...I will work hard on this....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Romy, your enthusiasm makes me giggle. 
Your first fleece! 

Seriously though, this wool is not considered "fine". 
It isn't very "soft". The yarn will be "itchy". 

The perfect fleece for a new spinner!
but it isnt going to be good to make baby clothes out of. 

I can hardly wait to see what you come up with. 
I am also excited for you to try ALL the DIFFERENT BREEDS!!!
Wool varies so much!! It is always exciting, each new fleece you try is different!

You are going to have a LOT of fun, from now on. :dance:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Romy, your enthusiasm makes me giggle.
> Your first fleece!
> 
> Seriously though, this wool is not considered "fine".
> ...


I promise no baby clothes intended for sure. I was thinking socks and outer type stuff made from the yarn...(provided I get good at it) plus a little for stuffing crochet animals for the Grandbabies made with different soft yarn on the outside... Since I have quilts planned, I thought it would be good batting too. There is enough for different uses for sure.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay Romy! New fleeces are so much fun! My very first was also a Suffolk, two years growth. Huge bag...My DH looked at me a little funny when I tried to fit it in the front passenger seat of the car with me. Just couldn't wait to get my hands on it. Have fun and keep us posted.... Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> goodhors, you almost convinced me to get some of Katie's fleece .... till I came to my senses and remembered no more fiber buying until I work through at least half of what I have.
> 
> There is a jacob fleece stored in pillow cases that is a few years old that I know I will never spin. Just need to get to the Goodwill store and get an old sheet or blanket to sew up into a square and squish the jacob into for a dog bed.
> 
> The sooner I get through my stash, the sooner I can get some more!!! bwuuhahahaha


I know a couple of charity cases a few miles south of you who might would make use of any scraps you think might be taking up too much space, and stuff....... :whistlin:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Romy, I'm pretty sure your fleece came from the "crazy" ewe, the one with no ear tags in the back of all the pics.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> I know a couple of charity cases a few miles south of you who might would make use of any scraps you think might be taking up too much space, and stuff....... :whistlin:


You'll have to check them out in June ... Dawndra is planning to come up.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, goody. 

I'm prolly due for another, umm, spinning lesson, too....... :sob:

As to the OP query......don't be afraid of that cheap and plentiful Suffolk.

Rough and tough scarves and mittens are as much fun to make as they are durable to wear. :bouncy:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to have to admit to defeat...life's too short. I really dug into that fleece this afternoon to get it started in the washing process. Upon further exam, I found that it's just loaded with VM. This little sheepie had been running around in something with stickery bushes..YeeOowwww after picking thorny things out of my hand for the nth time I decided it wasn't worth it _to me_ to process it any further. I will pull out about a couple pounds worth to play with when I have time to devote to it.

Anyone want the rest? It's headed to the barn for a dog bed otherwise. I did skirt it pretty well the other day when the weather was nice, so it's been de-poopified! LOL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Yesterday, I took a big pile of jute rope that hubby wanted to throw away and untangled it. Then I crocheted my first rope rug! After doing that four hour job, I looked over at the fleece. I had soaked about half of it, rinsed it several times and had let it dry. Then I washed it, one portion I admit I felted. But lucky for me I have a lot left. I air dried my clean fleece that I did wash successfully in hubby office. Last night after I finished my rug, I took a stuffed grocery bag downstairs and adorable hubby smiled as I trimmed as little as I could placing them in a bag and hand picked nearly all the pieces of VM. I am new at this so I don't know how much time it is supposed to take. Lol then carded it with dog brushes and a dog comb. The result is a stuffed bag of Roving. It looks all creamy and is like cotton. I hope I did it right but my computer is down. I will post pics from hubbys computer later.

A big thanks to Katie with her great generosity in sending me a fleece. I am excited to get mine done! My family thinks my roving is Awesome!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lathermaker said:


> I'm going to have to admit to defeat...life's too short. I really dug into that fleece this afternoon to get it started in the washing process. Upon further exam, I found that it's just loaded with VM. This little sheepie had been running around in something with stickery bushes..YeeOowwww after picking thorny things out of my hand for the nth time I decided it wasn't worth it _to me_ to process it any further. I will pull out about a couple pounds worth to play with when I have time to devote to it.
> 
> Anyone want the rest? It's headed to the barn for a dog bed otherwise. I did skirt it pretty well the other day when the weather was nice, so it's been de-poopified! LOL


I pmd you!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

romysbaskets: check your pm's

Karla


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lathermaker said:


> romysbaskets: check your pm's
> 
> Karla


Thank you Karla!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

First I processed most of the fleece and after getting two big garbage bags full of Roving, I began making yarn. Last night I made a sock! After I pretty up the cuff, I will post a pic from hubby computer.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

romy: you GO girl! do post a pic when you get done with the sock.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lathermaker said:


> romy: you GO girl! do post a pic when you get done with the sock.


Well I finished the other sock last night also and I have been wearing them for hours today. They are very warm and comfortable without absolutely no itchy to them. These are my rustic pair. Wow do I have new found respect for how hard women worked in the past to produce their own fibers and for those of you doing this nowadays! The process from raw fleece, to clean and picked,then the carding process....I am thinking a spinning wheel is on my wish list. Lol. I enjoy hand work but I think my socks are priceless....:hysterical:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lathermaker said:


> romy: you GO girl! do post a pic when you get done with the sock.


Here you go and for those who wonder.....they do not itch at all. I love them although they are rustic...they are from my first attempt at yarn....The pair I have been wearing since yesterday...my how nice they feel.










Thanks Katie and Marshmellow, the crazy Ewe whos fleece I got!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW!! How cool! Great job. You did an amazing amount of work wrestling that fleece! :goodjob:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MDKatie said:


> WOW!! How cool! Great job. You did an amazing amount of work wrestling that fleece! :goodjob:


After you so generously gave me that fleece, it was the least I could do, thank you. I have enough yarn spun for another pair of socks plus. I have been able to figure out the yield in my fleece. 15 lbs of wool and a couple pounds waste. I thought it might be three pounds but it wasn't. The amount of yarn I will get will make 9 pairs of socks worth. After getting this far, now I can figure that out. On my crocheting thread you can see some of the many other things I have been making while doing this on the side. You are just great Katie to have given these to others like me. I told you no dog beds.....lol


----------

